#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  > مشکل: مشکل با نرم افزار AnyDesk

## mohsen_jun_2005

*سلام خدمت همکاران، متخصصین و اعضای محترم
 کسی میدونه چرا هنگام استفاده از نرم افزار AnyDesk نمیشه روی بعضی از قسمتها  کلیک کرد؟ گاهاً موقع کار با یه سری از ویزاردها یا موقع کلیک کردن روی فایل های اجرایی و یا بستن صفحه، علامت  ورود ممنوع روی نشانگر موس میاد یا هیچ عکس العملی انجام نمیشه!!!(هم به صورت پورتابل هم به صورت نصب شده و آخرین آپدیت  هست)*

----------

*fifafc*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
من تا به حال چنین مشکلی بر نخوردم. میشه همون موقع که نمیشه کلیک کرد اسکرین شات بگیرید؟ 
ببینم کجاها نمیشه کلیک کرد

----------

*fifafc*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*V.GHAEDY*

----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

> سلام
> من تا به حال چنین مشکلی بر نخوردم. میشه همون موقع که نمیشه کلیک کرد اسکرین شات بگیرید؟ 
> ببینم کجاها نمیشه کلیک کرد


* سلام، ممنون از لطفتون، بعضی وقتا نشانگر موس تبدیل میشه به ورود ممنوع، حتماً اسکرین میفرستم*

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

*سلام مجدد
متاسفانه توی اسکرین شات نمایش داده نمیشه...ولی نشانگر موس به این شکل میشه(علامت ورود ممنوع روی فلش)
*

----------

*pasargad.sys*

----------


## arashshr

دوست گرامی برای من هم همچین مورد پیش اومده. من احتمال میدم مشکل از سرعت اینترنت باشه و یا اینکه کاربر در سیستم در حال استفاده هست.  
البته من به سایت سازنده مراجعه کردم و ارسال این مشکل این سه راهنمایی رو  برا من ایمیل کردند.  
1- برنامه ای درسیستم کاربر در حل اجرا هست.
2- نرم افزار کاربر روبرو به عنوان ادمین باز نشده. 
3- سیستم کاربر روبرو  پسورد داره و کاربر به عنوان ادمین وارد ویندوز نشده. 
این چند تا نکته رو بررسی کنید امیدوارم مشکلتون حل بشه.

محض اطلاع اسم اون علامت اصطلاحا Forbidden Symbol  هست.

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*nekooee*,*pasargad.sys*

----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

> دوست گرامی برای من هم همچین مورد پیش اومده. من احتمال میدم مشکل از سرعت اینترنت باشه و یا اینکه کاربر در سیستم در حال استفاده هست.  
> البته من به سایت سازنده مراجعه کردم و ارسال این مشکل این سه راهنمایی رو  برا من ایمیل کردند.  
> 1- برنامه ای درسیستم کاربر در حل اجرا هست.
> 2- نرم افزار کاربر روبرو به عنوان ادمین باز نشده. 
> 3- سیستم کاربر روبرو  پسورد داره و کاربر به عنوان ادمین وارد ویندوز نشده. 
> این چند تا نکته رو بررسی کنید امیدوارم مشکلتون حل بشه.
> 
> محض اطلاع اسم اون علامت اصطلاحا Forbidden Symbol  هست.


*بله درسته..لطف کردین منم این مراحلو رفتم متاسفانه حل نشد... ولی تو قسمت پشتیبانی مربوط به سایت این نرم افزار نوشته شده بود تو منوی اصلی از گزینه Block users input استفاده کنین که متاسفانه این آپشنو پیدا نکردم..
اینم لینکش: Forbidden Mouse Cursor – Customer Feedback for AnyDesk*

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

مطمئن هستید تو اون لحظه کاربر اون لحظه کاری انجام نمیده با موس و کیبورد؟
باید همون موقع که این مشکل پیش میاد بررسی کنم چون خیلی دلایل می تونه داشته باشه. به کاربرهای دیگه هم وصل شدین ببینید همینطور میشه یا فقط با اون کاربر خاص مشکل پیش میاد؟

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

> مطمئن هستید تو اون لحظه کاربر اون لحظه کاری انجام نمیده با موس و کیبورد؟
> باید همون موقع که این مشکل پیش میاد بررسی کنم چون خیلی دلایل می تونه داشته باشه. به کاربرهای دیگه هم وصل شدین ببینید همینطور میشه یا فقط با اون کاربر خاص مشکل پیش میاد؟


* با همه کاربرا این مشکل هست، کسی به موس یا کیبورد دست نمیزنه، از این بابت خیالتون راحت...به خود انی دسک گزارش شده میتونین این لینکو ببینین:
Forbidden Mouse Cursor – Customer Feedback for AnyDesk
*

----------

*mohammad.bab*

----------


## nekooee

من دیروز باهاش کار کردم و چک کردم، مثلا روی قسمت هایی که مربوط به امنیت و تنظیمات انی دسک سمت کاربر هست موس رو میبرم ضربدر میشه. ولی جاهای دیگه تو مدت کوتاهی که من استفاده کردم اینجوری نمیشه. ممکنه این باگ باشه که فقط باید روی تنظیمات انی دسک کاربر ضربدر بشه ولی روی پنجره های دیگر هم میشه.

صفحه ای هم که لینک دادین خوندم. اونجا ننوشته این یک مشکل هست. فقط دلیلش و راه حل رو گفته. گفته برنامه ای که می خواین تنظیمات اون رو تغییر بدین باید در سمت کاربر مجوز دسترسی به اون باشه. به همین دلیل حتما انی دسک رو در سیستم مقابل به صورت run as administrator اجرا کنید. منظورش سیستمی هست که به اون ریموت زدید.
همچنین گفته تنظیمات خود انی دسک رو از نظر امنیتی بعضی جاهاش رو نمیتونید تغییر بدید و فقط خود کاربر می تونه تغییر بده برای همین در همه حالتها ضربدر میشه

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

*سلام، خیلی زحمت کشیدین..آخرین نسخه هم نصب کردم ولی این مشکل پابرجاست..امیدوارم تو نسخه های بعدی حل بشه.*

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

*البته این مشکلو تو ویندوز 10 دیدم نمیدونم تو ویندوزای دیگه این مشکلو داره یا نه، تو یه سری از ویزاردها مثل تسک منیجر یا بستن صفحه ها این باگ هست که فوربیدن میشه یا هیچ عکس العملی انجام نمیشه. علامت ضربدر رو هم تا حالا برخورد نکردم.عرض کرده بودم خدمتتون فقط به انی دسک گزارش شده..با تشکر*

----------

*mohammad.bab*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## arashshr

بله دوست من برای من هم همین مشکل پیش اومد. دقیقا نتونستم مشکل رو عیب یابی کنم. ولی یک بار  هم خودم هم کاربر روبرو برنامه رو بستم باز کردم و درست شد. بعد اینکه باید تو هر دو سیستم ادمین وارد بشید و  اکانت کنترل هر دو سیستم رو از قسمت فایزوال کنترل پنل غیرفعال کنید. 
موفق  باشیذ.

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

خواهش می کنم. اما این مشکل نیست که حل بشه. من بالا کامل توضیح دادم. دلیل این مسئله رو بالا گفته و قطعا هیچ وقت برطرف نمیشه! چون در واقع اصلا مشکللی وجود نداره.
اگر شما برای کار کردن با مورادی غیر از چیزی که گفتم مشکل دارید به همون سیستم بدید من وصل بشم ببینم چه مشکلی هست که فقط در سیستم شما وجود داره!
شماره تلگرام من هم در قسمت پذیرش تبلیغات سایت موجود هست. آی دی رو اونجا ارسال کنید

----------

*fifafc*,*mohammad.bab*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

> بله دوست من برای من هم همین مشکل پیش اومد. دقیقا نتونستم مشکل رو عیب یابی کنم. ولی یک بار  هم خودم هم کاربر روبرو برنامه رو بستم باز کردم و درست شد. بعد اینکه باید تو هر دو سیستم ادمین وارد بشید و  اکانت کنترل هر دو سیستم رو از قسمت فایزوال کنترل پنل غیرفعال کنید. 
> موفق  باشیذ.


* ممنون که وقت گذاشتین همین کارو انجام دادم ولی گاهاً مشکلات هست.*

----------

*fifafc*,*mohammad.bab*

----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

> خواهش می کنم. اما این مشکل نیست که حل بشه. من بالا کامل توضیح دادم. دلیل این مسئله رو بالا گفته و قطعا هیچ وقت برطرف نمیشه! چون در واقع اصلا مشکللی وجود نداره.
> اگر شما برای کار کردن با مورادی غیر از چیزی که گفتم مشکل دارید به همون سیستم بدید من وصل بشم ببینم چه مشکلی هست که فقط در سیستم شما وجود داره!
> شماره تلگرام من هم در قسمت پذیرش تبلیغات سایت موجود هست. آی دی رو اونجا ارسال کنید


* تشکر، تو محیط کارمون همکارا اعلام کردن اونها هم این مشکلو دارن..*

----------

*fifafc*,*mohammad.bab*

----------


## nekooee

به هر حال اگر می خواین منم بررسی کنم یکبار که مشکل داشتید همون موقع بگین منم وصل بشم چک کنم. اگرم که به حرف همکارها قانع هستید که هیچی.

----------

*fifafc*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

> به هر حال اگر می خواین منم بررسی کنم یکبار که مشکل داشتید همون موقع بگین منم وصل بشم چک کنم. اگرم که به حرف همکارها قانع هستید که هیچی.


* سلام، نسخه جدید داد، تست می کنم مشکلی بود باهاتون هماهنگ می کنم..لطف کردین.
اینم لینک دانلود نسخه جدید: https://download.anydesk.com/AnyDesk.exe
*

----------

*fifafc*,*mohammad.bab*,*nekooee*

----------


## ravin

سلام دوست عزیز
با توجه به اینکه من سالهاست خودم یه پروژه شبیه انی دسک نوشتم و با اون کار می کنم ، لازمه بگم که انی دسک رو کامل بردمش زیر تحلیل
نرم افزار انی دسک که در حال حاظر توسط ایران تحریم شده و احتمال زیاد دیگه کار نکنه . الانم مدام قطع و وصل میشه که کاربر نتونه با آرامش باهاش کار کنه 
اما
زمانی که به سیستم مشتری وصل میشید ، اولین کاری که باید انجام بدین اینه که UAC در ویندوز طرف پایین باشه . و الا اصلا نمی تونین کاری انجام بدین . بعد از اینکار حتما بگین طرف سیستم رو ریست کنه و مجدد بهتون دسترسی بده . چون تغییر در UAC حتما نیاز به ریست داره . بعد اینکه اگر زبان سیستم شما فارسی باشه ، کلیدهای میانبر کار نمی کنه و فقط دلیلش همینه . از کلید Alt+Shift اصلا استفاده نکنید . چون این کلید ، روی سیستم مشتری هم تاثیر می زاره . با موس زبان سیستم خودتون رو EN کنید . و اگر اون لحظه بازم کار نکرد ، یک بار انی دسک رو Minimize کنید و دوباره بیارینش بالا . همچی درست میشه
موفق و پیروز باشید

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*nekooee*,*ramintkh*

----------


## nekooee

کلا اگر زبان سیستم ما فارسی و اون انگلیسی باشه یا بر عکس کلید های میانبر دیگه از کار میفته. فقط در حالتی درست کار میکنه که هر دو طرف زبان انگلیسی باشند.
یک کلید بالا تو منو داره که اگر روش کلیک کنید از یوزر مقابل درخواست سطح دسترسی ادمین میکنه و معمولا دیگه مشکلی با سطح دسترسی پیش نمیاد جز در موارد خاصی که قاطی میکنه و باید یکبار انی دسک رو ببندند و دوباره باز کنند.
کلا هیچی TeamViewer نمیشه.

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ramintkh*

----------


## abozar8024

سلام دوستان برای حل این مشکل یا anydesk در سیستم مادر که شما به آن وصل میشید را با run as administrator اجرا کنید و راه دوم اینه که در control panel سپس  user accont -user accont control setting را در پایینترین حد خود قرار دهید با این دو روش مشکل حل میشود

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## Achoram

سلام دوستان
من وقتی با گوشی a50 وصل میشم به یه گوشی دیگه تاچم کار نمیکنه و هیچ کاری نمیشه انجام داد..هم با anydesk هم با team viewer
این مشکل رو دارم..ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

